# What Plants Should I Get



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

I wanna get plants that look good but aren't hard to care for...all my tanks have live plants but I'm looking for suggestions of what ones to get for my piranha, any1 know some good ones?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

java fern, anubias, moss, amazon sword, etc. floating plants are cool too


----------



## warlord239 (Aug 12, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions i reall wanna find floating plants


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

shouldn't be hard to find, water lettuce, water hyacinth, frogbit, etc there are many options out there for you.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

shouldn't be hard to find, water lettuce, water hyacinth, frogbit, etc there are many options out there for you. where are you located?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

That stinks, I JUST threw away about 1 full cup of _Salvinia minima_, IMO, a really nice floating plant.


----------

